# Western ? on my TJ



## cjshloman (Nov 10, 2004)

I have a chance to get a western unimount truck side mount for my '98 TJ for a good price..... my question is, can I buy any western set up I find that is a unimount and put it on my jeep? I know I will have to do some wiring, but for the most part it should work, right???? I see unimounts...plowblade, headgear lights and controllers for like $400-$700 for sale by me.....thats affordable for me. also will any other manufacture fit that truck side frame? any help would be awesome....cant do the snowbear again this year...plus its dead from last winter. thanks, Jon.


----------

